
Broader Implications of “My Body, My Choice” - Shivetya
https://reason.com/2019/05/10/broader-implications-of-my-body-my-choice/
======
HillaryBriss
Article says that a direct implication of "My Body, My Choice" is: _Draft
registration, mandatory jury service, and all other forms of mandatory service
should be abolished_

Can we go even further with that?

I mean, couldn't we say that the orders of a police officer to an innocent
bystander to leave a crime scene violate "My Body, My Choice" since their
commands require the person's body to be in a particular place against their
choice?

And what about school truancy laws? If "My Body, My Choice" applies to a young
woman's reproductive choices, shouldn't it also apply to her choice to remain
outside of any particular schoolyard? Shouldn't it also, at the very least,
apply to school uniform regulations?

